# KO3 and KK3 does anyone know the difference?



## jeeprnovru (Jun 24, 2011)

Whilst installing my stage I clutch and lightened flywheel i noticed the ID plate on my turbo said KK3 and I have always though KO3 was the standard ???

anyone have any info?

my car BTW is an '04 Jetta GLS with the sport package and the cold weather option.


----------



## jeeprnovru (Jun 24, 2011)

someone has to know? am i gonna have to send this to robert stack to put it on unsolved mysteries?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

jeeprnovru said:


> someone has to know? am i gonna have to send this to robert stack to put it on unsolved mysteries?


KKK is the brand, now known as Borg Warner, K03 is the model, there's also K04, K16, Kxx ,etc.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

killa said:


> KKK is the brand, now known as Borg Warner, K03 is the model, there's also K04, K16, Kxx ,etc.


:thumbup: this


----------

